
Please hack my server and take my 1.0 eth - xtat
http://piggybank.xtat.net/
======
xtat
Deets of day 1 of attacks
[https://twitter.com/xtat/status/1070912107611217922](https://twitter.com/xtat/status/1070912107611217922)

